# Ryan and Shelley....beget...Charlotte!



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

At least that's where it looks like this pigeon came from. It looks like it stole half of Ryan and half of Shelley's features. Charlotte also resides in the same parking lot as Ryan and Shelley. She just popped up recently.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Garye, 


Yep, you're right, Charlotte sure looks like she could be a meld of Ryan and Shelley or even an offspring of them. Beautiful birds, all of them and great photos


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Garye,

They are lovely looking birds  - and yes it does look like Charlotte may be an offspring of Ryan and Shelley.

How do you name them? Do they remind you of people called Charlotte, Shelley and Ryan? 

Tania x


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They may INDEED be her parents.  ...and what a fine look  ing combination of the two she is. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I just name them because they look like a "Charlotte", "Ryan", "Shelley", to me. I know it sounds crazy, but they just look like their names to me.

I'm sure the pigeons don't mind. 

No, they don't come to me or recognize their names when I call them by it. They just have that blank stare on their faces as if to say, "What is he talking about? Why doesn't he just feed us and leave us alone."

I've known Garye the pigeon for a long time and she just kinda looks me over when I call her name. Like as if she's trying to figure me out.

I don't think she has a clue. But she sure can find me once I'm in that parking lot. She comes running right over as fast as she can. 

There's nothing like seeing a chubby pigeon running as fast as it can to get someplace.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, beautiful pictures but you know, she looks like an offspring of Garye's to me if I'm looking at the right one.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Whoa! You could be right. I didn't think of that one. It could be Garye's. I know Garye's hubby is dark like the dark half of Charlotte. It's just that the face looks so much like Shelley's that I thought it could be hers.

I guess I'll never know unless I can do a DNA test on all of them (which I know they are not going to agree to).


----------

